# Moab



## printman (May 31, 2008)

I am out here enjoying a family vacation and I am super jealous these guys get to street legal their side by sides.


----------



## kingchip (Apr 20, 2016)

Friend of mine just got back from Moab. Took his 67 Bronco. I was supposed to go, but torn rotator cuff has curtailed my wheeling. I would not take my Polaris Crew. Clearance is horrible.One day I will take my CJ out there.


----------

